# Fishing Reports???



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Has anybody been out fishing lately?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*things*

are pretty much hit and miss.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

2nd hand report of Several caught around 2nd st jetty CM saturday


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> 2nd hand report of Several caught around 2nd st jetty CM saturday


Using clam? Did they also catch any surfers, or have they finally packed it in


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Clam is the bait of choice from what I have heard. Eels to but mostly clam.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Dogg ... and I like your current avatar


----------

